# Is planting oats in fall in KS an option?



## fastline (Mar 2, 2013)

I have been throwing some ideas for a follow crop off of spring oats. I had read somewhere that replanting might be an option and let them push up during the fall? I would hay them so drying may become a concern if cut too late but we usually have solid weather through Nov here. My biggest concern is the heat, soil temp, and moisture.


----------



## prairie (Jun 20, 2008)

Should work well if you get moisture to get it up and going. Don't expect the same yields as in spring though, about 1/2 of spring yields should be expected, anything more is a bonus.
What part of KS are you in? That will make a huge difference. Maybe change your location to the what part of the state you are from. Example: NE (northeast), SE, NC (north central), SC, SW, NW That will make it easier for others to answer questions.


----------



## fastline (Mar 2, 2013)

I will do that. SC if that helps. If anything like last year, NO WATER will be the plan BUT this year is strikingly different already. It is raining as I type and LOVING it!!!

I am curious why not to expect the tonnage? Retained moisture? soil temp? competition? I can roll it back later but as said, could get tricky late in the season.


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

[sub]Planting oats in fall, even in northern parts of Texas, is not recommended because it is not as frost tolerant as other cool-season forages. You might want to check with your state's research and extension personnel to learn if there is a winter hardy oat variety for Kansas.[/sub]


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

And add on the lack of rain in the past summers. Here july-sept are normally dry and hot your yield will be low unless the trend breaks this year Martin


----------



## fastline (Mar 2, 2013)

maybe I should ask about the current weather which is 30* with ice on the ground. Oats are probably 2" tall. I know wheat is going to take a hit but was my understanding that oats actually need days or mid 20* to hurt them?


----------



## prairie (Jun 20, 2008)

Planting oats in late summer for fall grazing or hay is not uncommon in some areas.
It can work well on dryland east of a line running through the eastern thirds of ND, SD, NE, KS, and works very well almost anywhere there is irrigation.

http://hayandforage.com/hay/plant-oats-for-fall-forage-0801

http://hayandforage.com/other-forages/fill-forage-void-summer-planted-oats






http://www.livestocktrail.illinois.edu/uploads/dairynet/papers/PERFORMANCE%20SPRING%20OATS%20DD%2020081.pdf


----------



## CockrellHillFarms (Aug 30, 2011)

I would plant them in August. Oats are a cool season grass. You can get some good grazing out of it in the fall but I've never heard of anyone baling oats in the fall. Not that it cant be done but I think a good freeze would wipe that out. I think the oats might be too dry to bale very well. But you 100% can graze them.


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

vhaby said:


> [sub]Planting oats in fall, even in northern parts of Texas, is not recommended because it is not as frost tolerant as other cool-season forages. You might want to check with your state's research and extension personnel to learn if there is a winter hardy oat variety for Kansas.[/sub]


As a kid I remember planting oats in Feb. I want to say close to the 15th. Never planted them my self but have baled them for others. Cut in the dough or boot stage for the best results.

Every year I think about notiling them in my coastal ... but never do. I reall think it would help with weed control.


----------

